# I saw Elvis!



## jeroen (Aug 5, 2007)

Yesterday at the Amsterdam Gay Pride Parade. I don't know who the "lady" is supposed to be, Doris Day or Andy Warhol?

1








2


----------



## Pixie42 (Aug 12, 2007)

Andy Warhol, IMO.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Aug 12, 2007)

MMmm, check out the men behind Elvis!!!!!


----------



## Christina (Sep 8, 2007)

theres a guy in his undies :blushing:


----------

